
Show HN: Plain Text Nutritional Data Parser - jgalvez
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;galvez&#x2F;contagrama" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;galvez&#x2F;contagrama</a><p>Right now I&#x27;ve got a tagger UI and an API that correctly identifies foods you&#x27;ve tagged (from the USDA Food Nutrition Database) and processes gram-amounts from plain text to produce a combined nutritional chart.<p>This is very early stage so more of a call for help: the nutrient chart needs a better design and the API needs work in properly processing g&#x2F;mg&#x2F;ml and all the weight conversions defined in the usda_weights table.<p>If you&#x27;re into nutrition, liked the project and would like to help, drop me a note.
======
isosa
i work as a professor in a nutrition school, im a biologist but i am sure i
can find someone interested in the project. My e-mail is;
ivan.sosa@uniceq.edu.mx, be confident to contact me please

------
braunshizzle
Would like to help, you can reach me Braunson {at} gmail

